# CC converter thefts



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Was talking to a ranger at CC yesterday. He said most of CC converter theft has been at the Furnace Shores ramp. I plan to avoid that one.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Furnace rd offers easy access, quick get away via 73. Wellman and North pool stay pretty active all day but would not be immune. I would think Haines rd ramp, being isolated, would be a target as well. It sucks that we can't enjoy our time there without the worry of cat thefts.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I would think if the ranger is aware of a big theft problem they would set up a sting to catch these people. They are after all policemen with same power as the regular police and they seem to have plenty of time this time of year to stop this.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Ron Y said:


> I would think if the ranger is aware of a big theft problem they would set up a sting to catch these people. They are after all policemen with same power as the regular police and they seem to have plenty of time this time of year to stop this.


This problem is going on everywhere and there simply are not enough people on staff to patrol everywhere at once, 100% of the time.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Patrolling is not going to do it, they just wait til the ranger drives away, you need a stake out, hidden camera or = to identify the thieves.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, in todays “woke” society, law enforcement will tell you it’s not a popular option to prosecute unless the crime is ultra severe.
Stolen auto parts does not fit that.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I am not sure what I would do if I caught them under my truck. Take them swimming I guess


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Ron Y said:


> I am not sure what I would do if I caught them under my truck. Take them swimming I guess


Which is more than likely the only thing that is going to stop this BS. Enough people go this route and it would surely make the trash that is stealing stop and think about it. Perhaps.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Ron Y said:


> I am not sure what I would do if I caught them under my truck. Take them swimming I guess


First thing I would do is hit the remote start button on my key fob!

Then we would have a talk about going swimming...

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Specwar said:


> Unfortunately, in todays “woke” society, law enforcement will tell you it’s not a popular option to prosecute unless the crime is ultra severe.
> Stolen auto parts does not fit that.


Another “victimless crime”, I suppose.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Ron Y said:


> I am not sure what I would do if I caught them under my truck.


mama used to say she'd shoot em in the kneecap, mama was a pretty good shot


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is never going to stop until someone cracks down on the scrap yards. At this point they are nothing but a fencing operation for stolen goods.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

How about a motion detection triggered train horn and GoPro? That would be some funny schitt to see... And great evidence if sued for hearing loss during the commission of an illegal act. 

I still think a set of motion detected air bags is the way to go. Once they crawl under the truck, the air bags deflate locking the perp under it. Of course, there is some risk but that's what the thief signed up for, isn't it?


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Specwar said:


> Unfortunately, in todays “woke” society, law enforcement will tell you it’s not a popular option to prosecute unless the crime is ultra severe.
> Stolen auto parts does not fit that.


REALLY We really tell people not to prosecute??? total front porch bs. if i had a suspect and the victim wanted to prosecute they got hooked up. Certain circumstances or anything questionable it was sent to the prosecutor for warrant/summons. 

However, with converters there are persons that post on facebook/craiglists that are out of towners that go around and buy your monthly haul


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Ron Y said:


> I would think if the ranger is aware of a big theft problem they would set up a sting to catch these people. They are after all policemen with same power as the regular police and they seem to have plenty of time this time of year to stop this.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Ron Y said:


> I am not sure what I would do if I caught them under my truck. Take them swimming I guess


They would walk funny the rest of their lives.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know a few years ago there was an issue with people stealing spare tires off trailers at CC, especially at Furnas and North Pool. My buddy who lives in TN just had his stolen a couple months ago down there, where it has become a big problem too. Pretty sad that we can't just go fishing and enjoy ourselves without worrying about our trucks and trailers. Ever since I heard about that from the rangers a couple years ago I bought cable locks for both my spares. Won't keep someone with the right tools from grabbing them, but at least they will have to work a little harder.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Columbus couple accused of stealing and selling 1,000 catalytic converters (wdtn.com)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ruffhunter said:


> Columbus couple accused of stealing and selling 1,000 catalytic converters (wdtn.com)


Rumor has it (from a very good source) that these two pieces of 'work' were possibly involved with another industrious couple from around the Groveport area. The four had a theft ring going on that was responsible for a string of catalytic converter thefts in several different counties.
If'n found to be true...they ought'a face multiple felony charges.
If'n proper justice is served...all four should be jailed and off the streets for many years to come.

But I digress...and reality has set in.
Sooo... its story/scenario time...

More than likely the usual plea bargaining will happen in our severely flawed judicial system putting these low life's back out on the street way to early to create more havoc and grief for good honest citizens.
Then one of these good honest citizens will get the drop one of these scumbags our flawed judicial system set free in the process of resuming their criminal deeds and either ends the criminals existance or severely maimes him for life.
If'n good honest citizen kills criminal...citizen has to hire attorney to keep some prosecutor from putting him in prison for murder.
If'n good honest citizen maimes thief and prosecutor can't pin any criminal charges on good citizen...citizen will surely face civil suits and very likely end up paying criminal for the rest of his/her pathetic existence.
Either way...good citizen ends up loosing everything he's worked for all his life solely because our severely flawed judicial system failed to do their jobs in the first place.

And the cycle of what we've let today's pitiful society become is left to repeat itself...

Happy trails...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fastwater said:


> putting these low life's back out on the street way to early to create more havoc and grief for good honest citizens.


No doubt, jail time will be minimal and they'll be right back to their wicked ways----- just sad. 
Good luck !


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

18 months max, at least in montgomery cty common pleas


----------



## DevFishingZin (Jan 8, 2017)

All these thieves need to go. Converter thefts, car break ins, gear stolen if you turn your back fishing, it all sucks. Need to start cutting off hands like in Riyadh. It's cheap and very effective. I'm sure you wouldn't even have to pay someone to do it, the line of volunteers would be out the door and around the corner. I have some Ginsu Knives that need to see some action, Sign Me Up! Allah Snackbar!!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

DevFishingZin said:


> All these thieves need to go. Converter thefts, car break ins, gear stolen if you turn your back fishing, it all sucks. Need to start cutting off hands like in Riyadh. It's cheap and very effective. I'm sure you wouldn't even have to pay someone to do it, the line of volunteers would be out the door and around the corner. I have some Ginsu Knives that need to see some action, Sign Me Up! Allah Snackbar!!!


Then our tax dollars could pay for their welfare. But then again it probably already is.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

DevFishingZin said:


> All these thieves need to go. Converter thefts, car break ins, gear stolen if you turn your back fishing, it all sucks. Need to start cutting off hands like in Riyadh. It's cheap and very effective. I'm sure you wouldn't even have to pay someone to do it, the line of volunteers would be out the door and around the corner. I have some Ginsu Knives that need to see some action, Sign Me Up! Allah Snackbar!!!


Just make sure it’s the right hand and leave them with the left hand. The left hand does all the dirty work so they’ll have to feed themselves with same hand that wipes their arse. Those who have been to the desert know what that means.

Heard talk of deer stands going up early near isolated ramps. Sooner or later it is bound to happen.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Auto manufactures should stamp each converter with the VIN so it can be traced back to the vehicle it came from.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I heard there is a number on them. To solve this this junkyards should be forbidden to buy them. They encourage theft cause they pay such a high price for them. Only certain places should be able to take them and only with proof of origin.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Pretty much everything is a sticker bar coded for a scanner nowadays. They were/are engraved at least twice during the process. Retired from GM exhaust supplier after 25+ years. They are engraved at the origin (Mexico) with serial, part and lot #'s, Julian date, time, and down to which line # made them. We would do the same up here after welding to a full assembly. Also covered in shipping bar code stickers at numerous times along the way. Easily traceable during the manufacturing/assembly process. All bets are off once they hit the road.


----------



## DevFishingZin (Jan 8, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> Just make sure it’s the right hand and leave them with the left hand. The left hand does all the dirty work so they’ll have to feed themselves with same hand that wipes their arse. Those who have been to the desert know what that means.
> 
> Heard talk of deer stands going up early near isolated ramps. Sooner or later it is bound to happen.


Hell, forget one hand, I'm talking BOTH, lol. Then sign them up for typing classes. 60 words per minute; pass and they go free; fail and the feet come off. Then they have to go to soccer camp, lol. At least if they pass the "classes" it'll make it hard for them to get around. Dudes with no hands and feet in Riyadh all over the place. "My friend my friend! Can you drive me to liquor store? I have car but it is stick shift".


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

ruffhunter said:


> 18 months max, at least in montgomery cty common pleas


Do you know the street price for a CC?


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

It varies, the factory ones bring more money cause they have more stuff in them and aftermarket bring less money.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Ten Bears said:


> Do you know the street price for a CC?


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

and heroin is 4 to 5 bucks a capsule


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ten Bears said:


> Do you know the street price for a CC?


The higher price/valued converters we used at the shop were actually manufactured in South Africa. Guessing due to the abundance of all the precious metals used in the process.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

seen state patrol leave north pool entrance and cross over to the furnas ramp side last night at dusk. could be unrelated but looks like they were checking the area too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Those guys busted from groveport had my entire warehouse complex I work at paranoid. We have a very busy mechanic who would get hit once a week. We park all of our work trucks in the warehouse because of those jokers! 
Sadly though , even if they get put away someone will take their places!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

A guy at work had his stolen from the small parking lot we have. The thief even sent his girlfriend out as a distraction, asking for an application. This was by Akron airport.


----------

